# Danbury Park Conference Centre



## Claretfan (Nov 19, 2008)

went up to danbury park conference centre recently. in fairly good condition, although alot of cobwebs looks like it was abandoned in around 2004/2005 and alot of items are still inside (crockery, tvs, computers keys CCTV tapes etc), the site is basically 3 buildings, a huge listed building and a 1970s style uni building. had to leave when we were spotted by a member of the public who we believed called the police. alot of the photos were unfortunately taken on my mobile, due to to my digital camera playing up. 

so lets begin:

This is the outside of the University style building:







Inside, very wet floor:







More inside very cobwebby:







Toilets are still intact :







Rooftops!:







Dummy that scared the crap out of us:







Old Building inside:







More inside:







Another building which i didn't get to look into:






will upload more later.


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm guessing ImageShack doesn't let you hotlink?


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm guessing ImageShack doesn't let you hotlink?






Oh, it does if you use the links they provide.


----------



## Claretfan (Nov 19, 2008)

all fixed now


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 19, 2008)

YAY!!!

The new bits remind me of the new bits in my old school. Which weren't there when I was at school.

I think I'm blethering.


----------



## and7barton (Nov 20, 2008)

Is that Danbury in Essex ?
If it is, anyone remember the area enclose by a high brick wall, containung a wrecked aircraft and a "Bombed" building ? - It seemed to be some kind of training area for the Fire Brigade or some-such department........, maybe Civil Defence.
It was next to the lakes in the park.


----------



## Claretfan (Nov 20, 2008)

and7barton said:


> Is that Danbury in Essex ?
> If it is, anyone remember the area enclose by a high brick wall, containung a wrecked aircraft and a "Bombed" building ? - It seemed to be some kind of training area for the Fire Brigade or some-such department........, maybe Civil Defence.
> It was next to the lakes in the park.



yeh that is danbury in essex, that may be gone now, i couldn't see that from the rooftops.


----------



## Potter (Nov 24, 2008)

Cool. Any photos of the equipment left behind? That dummy is rather odd.


----------



## Creepycrawling (May 17, 2009)

does anyone know if this place is still there all have they converted it into houses?


----------



## Claretfan (May 21, 2009)

still there, but looks like lead thieves have been there, is starting to be heavily vandalised.


----------



## klempner69 (May 21, 2009)

Seahorse said:


> YAY!!!
> 
> The new bits remind me of the new bits in my old school. Which weren't there when I was at school.
> 
> I think I'm blethering.



Didnt want to say anything,but come to mention it...


----------

